# Contract Climber Wanted - PA



## biodzl_vt (Apr 3, 2016)

Exp. climber needed in North Philly region.
$350/day cash
lots of work
drug free workplace
no whiners or oversized egos.
possibly lodging provided for the right individual
call Wayne at 802-777-9089
thanks


----------



## jamin alegre (Dec 18, 2016)

biodzl_vt said:


> Exp. climber needed in North Philly region.
> $350/day cash
> lots of work
> drug free workplace
> ...


I live in jersey by shore if you still looking for climber I can give all winter we shut down in winter. I have own gear and reliable trans. Have a NJ DL class b. I have been climbing since I was 18 I am 37 now please don't hesitate to call or text can be there 2 morrow if u need me. 6097274680


----------



## Jason Moore (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm available or might be interested if u need someone


----------

